# Help With A Clock



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All,

This was my beloved Nan's clock - wound continually and took pride of place at hers. After she passed away I was lucky enough to get it, and it's now living in my room, nicely polished, wound and cared for...

... trouble is I know nothing about it! :to_become_senile: Can any of you help? All i know is it's possibly a clock to commemorate the royal wedding of charles and diana, but i dont know the maker, movement etc etc etc.

Any help would be great!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Maker possibly is Elliott?

Cant help any further though,sorry

Rob


----------

